# Can I use my heat press on silk?



## bekyu (Aug 19, 2009)

Has anyone ever had luck with using their heat press on silk? I'm looking to press rhinestones on silk scarves. Let me know if you think it will work!
Thanks.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't actually tried silk scarves, but I have done the nylon/spandex skull caps the football players wear with no problem. I would just caution you to cover with a teflon sheet to protect the scarf from heat and you might want to use 2mm or 3mm stones, since they typically afix with heating for about 5-7 seconds. The shorter the period you have to put heat on the item, the safer you'll be.


----------

